# Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?



## MarkR (5. Okt. 2006)

Moin miteinand',

eingangs erst mal das obligate "Hi, ich bin neu hier und habe keine Ahnung von Teichen".

Meine Geschichte ist die selbe wie die vieler anderer, die hier bereits gepostet haben: Anfang des Monats habe ich ein Haus samt (heftigst vernachlässigtem) Grundstück gekauft, inklusive Gartenteich. Jetzt überlege ich die ganze Zeit hin und her, ob (und was) ich mit dem Teich anstellen will. Faktoren, die dabei berücksichtigt werden müssen, sind nicht nur der geschröpfte Geldbeutel eines frisch gebackenen Hausbesitzers (minimalste "Technik", wenn überhaupt), sondern auch der Nachwuchs (1x 13 Monate, 2. Sprößling "in Vorbereitung" )

Erst mal die Grunddaten, die ich beim ersten Augenschein schon mal feststellen konnte:


Folienteich
rundlich, ca 3m Durchmesser
treppenförmig angelegt (3 Terassen, jeweils ca. 40cm breit, leicht abschüssig)
an der tiefsten Stelle etwa 1,50m
seit mind. 2 Jahren gänzlich vernachlässigt worden
keine sichtbaren Schäden an der Folie
keinerlei Technik vorhanden (war wohl nie vorgesehen)

Weiteres:


gänzlich ohne Bepflanzung (habe allerdings einen leeren Plastiktopf mit Erde darin gefunden, da war wohl mal __ Schilf drin - dazu 1 altes Trinkglas und 1 Frosch)
Wasserstand zum Zeitpunkt des Vorfindens etwa 30-40cm
direkt unter einem Apfelbaum
Wasser daher voll mit altem Laub, Obst (teilweise aus der letzten und vorletzten Saison - schon mal *schwarze* Äpfel gesehen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Wasser stinkt wie Gülle (nachvollziehbar, bei dem "Obstbestand" im Wasser)
der Teichbewohner (Frosch) scheint sich allerdings ziemlich wohl zu fühlen
der Mückenschwarm darüber tanzt zwar schön, ist aber nicht wirklich "Wunschbevölkerung"

Jetzt stellen sich mir die Fragen, wie ich denn nun weiter verfahren soll. Lohnt es sich, diese stinkende Katastrophe wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen? Wenn ja, wann (jetzt oder erst im Frühjahr), wie (was muß ich tun?) und - *vor allem* - kriege ich dieses Ding überhaupt kindersicher? Einen Zaun zu ziehen ist einerseits nicht wirklich möglich, da ich von einer Seite eine Steinumfriedung habe, und andererseits auch nicht gewünscht (hääääässlich!).

Obst und Laub habe ich schon mal abgefischt, der Blick auf die dreckig-braune Brühe ist also nun ungetrübt (zumindest bis zur Wasseroberfläche).

Tja... und nun? Wirklich zuschütten? Bei dem Gedanken blutet mir ein wenig das Herz, wollte schon immer einen Gartenteich haben und die "Grundsubstanz" - also Anlage und Folie - sind in gutem Zustand. Oder aber was damit anfangen - allerdings lediglich unter der Prämisse, dass der Teich auch *wirklich* kindersicher gemacht werden kann?

Eure Meinungen, Tipps und Ratschläge sind gefragt. Fotos poste ich morgen.

So long,
Mark


----------



## Olli.P (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo Mark,

Ersteinmal ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum


Zu allererst mußt du dir darüber Klar werden: Teich oder Kein Teich

Das weitere verfahren wenn ja, wird mit sicherheit ein wenig arbeit mitbringen....
wie wärs mit freunde und bekannte helfen lassen???

Zur frage lohnt es sich??: da der Teich ja anscheinend nicht ganz gefüllt war; ist der über Wasser liegende teil der Folie denn auch noch dicht??? "Prüfen"

Wann?? laut mehrerer Fachzeitschriften: jetzt im Herbst 

Wenn da wirklich "nur" der Frosch drinne ist; alles andere raus,dem Frosch einen Kübel mit Wasser hinstellen, damit er eventuell da bleibt. Es kann natürlich auch sein dass er sich eine andere bleibe sucht.
Aber vielleicht kommt er ja wieder wenn dann alles fertig ist.....
Und dann gehts ran; ich würde alles gründlich reinigen und mir während dessen schon mal gedanken machen wies werden soll.....

Zur Kindersicherheit: ist überhaupt irgendein Teich kindersicher?? Ich glaube nicht! aber man kann sein bestes tun um dieses zu ziel weitestgehend zu erreichen, ist zum einen eine frage der erziehung;
zum anderen gibts noch andere bauliche maßnahmen; breiter Uferwall etc.

Dann solltest du dir überlegen: Naturteich oder Fischteich

Lies dir doch mal die Fachbeiträge hier durch; oder drucke sie dir gleich aus dann musst du nicht so lange vorm Monitor sitzen....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

Deine angekündigten Bilder wären nicht schlecht.

dann kommen sicherlich auch noch mehr Antworten; auch von den Profis hier..

So nu ist genug geschwafelt, triff doch lieber erst deine entscheidung Teich oder kein Teich ( du wirst schon deine richtige entscheidung treffen )


Liebe Grüße



Olaf


----------



## MarkR (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hey Olaf,

erst Mal danke für die Begrüßung.



			
				oleusius schrieb:
			
		

> Zu allererst mußt du dir darüber Klar werden: Teich oder Kein Teich



Tjaaaaa, hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Teich prinzipiell (und gerne!) ja, aber eben unter der Auflage, dass es kindersicher ist. Dass es keine 100%ige Sicherheit gibt, ist mir klar; Kleinkinder können selbst in einer wenige Zentimeter tiefen Pfütze ertrinken (Schwerpunktverlagerung,  Schockverhalten bei Wasserkontakt, kein instinktives "Abwehrverhalten" demzufolge stilles, lautloses Ertrinken, etc.); wir haben nicht vor, unsere Kleine unbeaufsichtigt im Garten zu lassen, und selbstverständlich soll sie so erzogen werden, dass sie sich der Gefahren des Wassers bewußt ist - aber da gibt's dann ja auch noch die Kinder der Nachbarn, des Besuches, etc... der Teufel schläft halt nicht.

Ich habe bereits in den Fachartikeln geschmökert - vor allem StefanS's Beitrag "Der optimale naturnahe Teich/Pflanzenteich" hat mein Interesse geweckt. Pflanzenteich klingt sehr vielversprechend, ein paar Fischis wären nett (sofern ohne großartigen Technikaufwand realisierbar), tun aber nicht Not.

Ich als als Erwachsener verkleidetes Kind hätte natürlich sehr gerne einen Teich, keine Frage - aber der Verantwortung als Elternteil kann man sich trotzdem nicht entziehen, egal wie groß der Wunsch ist. Wenn ich einen Teich in meinem Garten habe, dann möchte ich dabei kein schlechtes Gewissen sondern die Gewissheit haben, dass ich "ausreichende" Maßnahmen ergriffen habe, um für Kindersicherheit zu sorgen.

Dafür muss ich aber erst mal wissen, was denn so alles möglich bzw. praktiziert wird. Von zugeschnittenen Stahlmatten knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche bis gespanntem Maschendrahtzaun habe ich bereits gelesen - klingt alles sehr abenteuerlich, aber bringt das auch was? Einer Umzäunung habe ich bereits auch ins Auge gefaßt, ist aber sehr schwer realisierbar, da der Teich von zwei Seiten her eine Steinumfriedung aufweist. Diese ist aber nicht hoch genug bzw. ist von der Terasse auch zugänglich und ist somit als Absperrung ungeeignet.

Natürlich verunsichert es mich, in diversen Elternforen Beiträge wie



> Um eine 100%ige Sicherheit bei Gartenteichen zu erreichen gibt es nur eine einzige Maßnahme: Zuschütten.



zu lesen. :?


----------



## Kurt (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo Mark,

ein Grundstück mit Teich sollte sowieso gegen Zutritt minderjähriger Kinder ausreichend gesichert sein. 
Die Sicherheit der eigenen und Besucherkinder steht unter Eigenverantwortung höchsten Ranges, und da kann man bei Kleinkindern keinen Moment auslassen - mit und ohne Umzäunung! 
Zumindest bis das eigene Kind ordentlich schwimmen kann würde ich den Teichbereich umzäunen,  so etwa, wie man eine Treppe im Wohnbereich mit einer Absturzsicherung für Kleinkinder versieht und später wieder entfernt.  
Wenn beim Besuch Kleinkinder dabei sind, heißt es natürlich auch für deren Eltern ordenlich aufpassen. 
Manchmal genügt auch die Umzäunung des Bereiches, in dem sich das Kleinkind aufhalten 'darf'. Später muß jeder selber prüfen und entscheiden, wie 'reif' sein Kind ist und entsprechende Grenzen setzen, halt wie in anderen Bereichen auch.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Annett (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo Mark,

auch von mir zunächst: Willkommen in unseren Reihen. 

Was die Kindersicherheit anbelangt... schau mal hier nach, da haben wir das bereits "durchgekaut".

Und was Dein Zitat aus den Elternforen angeht-ich muss ihnen zu 100% Recht geben! Leider.
Erst vor einer Woche ist in unserer Straße ein Junge (5 Jahre alt) im Pool seiner Eltern ertrunken. Trotz Umzäunung.  


> Fünfjähriger Junge im Pool ertrunken
> 
> Bei einem tragischer Unglück ist ein Kind ums Leben gekommen.
> Der fünfjährige Junge war am Nachmittag im Pool im elterlichen Garten baden. Seine Mutter fand ihn laut Polizei wenig später reglos im Wasser. Alle Wiederbelebungsversuche blieben erfolglos. Der Notarzt konnte nur noch den Tod feststellen.


- defekter Link entfernt -
An dem Tag war eigentlich kein Badewetter... warum er im Pool war, wird wohl der Staatsanwalt versuchen zu klären!
Die Konsequenz, auch wenn sie nichts mehr half: Pool am nächsten Tag zugeschüttet und Koniferen gepflanzt.

Das geht alles verdammt schnell... vielleicht kannst Du uns ja mal ein paar Fotos vom Gelände/Teich einstellen, damit man sich die Situation besser vorstellen kann?! 
Eventuell ist ja was machbar, aber 100%ige Sicherheit wirst Du definitiv nie erreichen. Da sind halt auch immer, wie Kurt gerade schon schrieb, die Eltern als Aufpasser gefragt. :?
Mit Aufpasser wären viele solcher Todesfälle sicherlich zu verhindern gewesen.


----------



## Mink (5. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hi MarkR!
Eine ausgibige Sumpfzone bietet einen recht guten schutz. Kein Kind stapft einen Meter durch üppige Pflanzen und 20cm tiefen Matsch.
Und einen Kleinen Zaun oder eine Kniehohe Buchsbaumhecke kann obtisch sicher sehr schön integriert werden.
Aber es gibt auch eine elektrische "Kindersicherung", auch wenn es eher nur eine Warnung ist.
Ein Nylonband in 30cm höhe mit kontakt zu einem Zugschalter und Klingel kann eine gute Sicherung sein. Man sieht es kaum ( sieht aus wie ein Spinnenweben ) und die Klingel kann selbst ein ganzes Stück weiter am Haus Montiert werden und ist gut zu höhren.
Also es gibt durchaus möglichkeiten sein Kind zu schützen.

Aber was sagt dir das dein Nachbar, der vielleicht auch einen Teich hat, seinen Teich genauso Kindersicher macht wie du deinen?

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## Findling (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo zusammen,

meiner Meinung nach wird das Thema "Teichsicherheit" etwas zu einseitig gesehen.

Dass man Kleinkinder im Garten nicht alleine lässt sollte wohl eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein - auch ohne Gartenteich. 

Provokation:
Der Teich soll zugeschüttet werden, weil das Kleinkind darin ertrinken könnte - dann aber auch

Bettwäsche aus dem Haus verbannen, das Kind könnte sich darin verheddern und ersticken

alle Treppen entfernen, das Kind könnte runterfallen und sich das Genick brechen

alle Türen entfernen, das Kind könnte sich die Finger/Hand quetschen

das eigene Auto abschaffen, das Kind könnte beim Rangieren dahinter/davor laufen und überfahren werden

usw. usw.

Natürlich ist es schlimm, wenn man von Vorfällen wie Annett ihn hier beschrieben hat liest oder hört. Aber wie oft kommt das denn tatsächlich vor? Und wie viele Gartenteiche gibt es bei denen ohne "Kindersicherung" trotz Kleinkindern im Haus nichts passiert? Nur - hiervon wird man nie etwas hören. Also die Gefahr nicht überbewerten! Ich selbst bin in einem kleinen Dorf direkt an der Mosel aufgewachsen, unser Haus - wie viele andere auch - nur durch eine Wiese vom Ufer getrennt. Meines Wissens ist hier seit Generationen kein Kind ertrunken obwohl die Kinder ständig auf den Uferwiesen und am Ufer gespielt haben und auch heute noch spielen!!! (Zu meiner Kinderzeit gab es hier einen offiziellen, von der Gemeinde mit Geräten bestückten Spielplatz ohne jegliche Absicherung zur Mosel hin.) Und - damit nicht erst gefragt werden muss: ja, ich habe selbst drei Kinder und wohne immer noch an der Mosel und habe auch einen "ungesicherten" Gartenteich.

Ich will hier nicht bestreiten, dass ein Teich eine gewisse Gefahrenquelle für Kleinkinder darstellt. Aber das gleiche gilt für viele andere Begebenheiten des täglichen Lebens. So bin ich z.B. davon überzeugt, dass mehr Kinder in der Badewanne ertrinken als im Gartenteich - nur, wenn es im Teich passiert ist der Medienrummel bedeutend und es wird durch die ganze Republik getragen. Wenn es aber in der Badewanne passiert erfährt es - wenn überhaupt - nur die Familie - und vielleicht die direkten Nachbarn.

Für mich ist es eine Frage der Erziehung und "Gewöhnung" an die Gefahr. Wer Kinder in die Welt setzt muss sich der Gefahren, denen sie im täglichen Leben ausgesetzt sind bewußt sein. Man kann Kinder nicht "aushüten"! Die große Kunst hierbei ist die Kinder vor (unnötigen) Risiken zu schützen ohne sie zu "betüddeln", sie aber gleichzeitig eigene Erfahrungen machen zu lassen ohne dabei leichtsinnig zu sein. Das Entscheidende hierbei ist aber, das Kind in die Lage zu versetzen, selbst Gefahren zu erkennen! Was nützt es, wenn das Kind zu Hause "in Watte gepackt" wird, und dann im Teich des Nachbarn (oder Kindergarten/Schulfreund/in) ertrinkt - von einem Auto überfahren wird - eine Treppe (oder Mauer) runter fällt und sich das Genick bricht - von einem fallenden Gegenstand erschlagen wird... - nur weil es nie die Möglichkeit hatte, seine eigenen Grenzen zu erkunden, aus eigenen Erfahrungen zu lernen und Gefahren selbst als solche zu erkennen. Egal wie die Entscheidung im einzelnen ausfällt - wenn es schief geht ist es für die Betroffenen furchtbar, wenn es gut geht kann es für die weitere Entwicklung des Kindes von unschätzbarem Wert sein. Dieser Gradwanderung müssen sich alle Eltern stellen, ob sie es wollen oder nicht. Hierzu gehört irgendwo auch die Entscheidung, Gartenteich zuschütten oder nicht. Diese Entscheidung kann dir niemand abnehmen!

Klar, Wasser stellt für Kinder eine Gefahr dar, hat aber auch eine magische Anziehungskraft. Wo soll ich denn mein Kind mit der "Gefahr Wasser" besser vertraut machen als in der kontrollierten Umgebung des eigenen Gartens?

Nein -  ich bilde mir nicht ein, dass meine oben gemachten Aussagen belegbar und allgemeingültig sind, aber es ist meine Einstellung zu Kindern und Leben und sie sollen hier auch nur ein Denkanstoß sein.

(Provokativen?) Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Dr.J (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum.



> Natürlich verunsichert es mich, in diversen Elternforen Beiträge wie
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> ...



Wenn ich das lese, platzt mir echt die Hutschnur. Teich zuschütten. Warum nicht gleich auch alle Seen und Biotope in der Natur zu schütten? Wenn es nach denen geht, dürfte man nicht einmal das Planschbecken aufstellen, da das Kind in 2 cm Wasser ja ertrinken könnte. Wenn man Kleinkinder hat, dann lässt man diese nicht unbeaufsichtigt im Garten spielen. Die meisten Unfälle passieren immer dann, wenn das Kind unbeaufsichtigt ist. 

Wie schon Manfred richtig sagt, man kann alles übertreiben. Und eine 1000% Sicherheit wird es nie geben.

Also Mark, die Entscheidung liegt bei dir. Teich ja oder nein.

Und kleiner Tipp: Die besten Ratschläge gibt das Leben selbst. Und erinnere dich an deine Kindheit. Bis du in totaler Abschirmung vor Gefahren aufgewachsen? Ich denke nicht und du bist auch erwachsen geworden. Und mit Sicherheit werden deine Kinder das auch.

BTW. Ich weiss wovon ich rede, da ich selbst eine Tochter mit 13 Jahren habe, die auch mit einem kleinen Gartenteich aufgewachsen ist.

Kannst du mir bitte mal den Link zu diesem Internetforum geben? Danke.


----------



## MarkR (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo erstmal,

allen vielen Dank für die Antworten. Vieles von dem Geschriebenen spiegelt auch meine eigenen Gedanken wieder. Auf einige Punkte möchte ich gerne spezifisch eingehen



			
				Mink schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was sagt dir das dein Nachbar, der vielleicht auch einen Teich hat, seinen Teich genauso Kindersicher macht wie du deinen?


In der näheren Nachbarschaft gibt es - soweit wir uns bereits umsehen konnten - keinen Teich. Unser Grundstück ist von allen Seiten her umzäunt, die Gartentür wird diese Tage aufgemöbelt und wieder eingehängt.

Selbst wenn eventuelle Teiche in der Nachbarschaft nicht kindersicher wären, wäre das für mich noch lange kein Grund, um mit meinem eigenen ebenfalls nachlässig zu verfahren. Zwei ungesicherte Teiche in unmittelbarer Nähe bedeuten auch doppeltes Risiko.



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Provokation:
> Der Teich soll zugeschüttet werden, weil das Kleinkind darin ertrinken könnte - dann aber auch
> 
> Bettwäsche aus dem Haus verbannen, das Kind könnte sich darin verheddern und ersticken
> ...


Bis zu einem gewissen Grad kann ich dir zustimmen, allerdings kann man derlei Dinge nur schwer miteinander vergleichen. Manche von den aufgezählten Punkten sind notwendige Übel, die man schlicht und ergreifend _braucht_ - ohne Auto kommt man nicht weit, vor allem, wenn man auf dem Dorf lebt. Ohne Treppen kommt man weder in den Keller, noch ins Obergeschoss. Gäbe es keine Türen wär's in bestimmten Jahreszeiten ziemlich frisch in der Hütte und ich persönlich friere ohne Bettwäsche.
In unserem Haushalt sind die Gefahr an vielen dieser Stellen minimiert worden: An den Treppen gibt es Schutztüren, Bettwäsche gibt's im Babybett nicht, dafür einen kuscheligen Babyschlafsack. Wenn das Kind mit dabei wird, wird erst losgefahren, wenn es im Kindersitz steckt, an den Steckdosen sind Kindersicherungen, ebenso an den Schubladen. Die Putzmittel sind unzugänglich verstaut, gewickelt (bei uns auch "Pampers-Ringkampf" genannt) wird ausschließlich auf Bodenniveau - und so weiter. Natürlich darf unsere Kleine Treppen erklimmen, Schränke ausräumen, im Elternbett toben, auf die Couch klettern - sie wird also keinesfalls in "Watte  gepackt" - aber eben nur, wenn jemand dabei ist. 
Doch für jene Augenblicke, in denen man mal "gerade eben" nicht hinschaut, ist es immer gut, einen Plan "B" in Form der oben genannten Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu haben, denn das sind die Augenblicke, in denen die tragischen Unfälle passieren, die wir alle aus den Medien kennen.

Du siehst, worauf ich hinaus will? Es geht mir um Gefahrenminimierung. So - und vor allem - auch beim Gartenteich, umso mehr, da es sich dabei (seien wir uns doch mal ehrlich) um kein _"must have"_, sondern lediglich um ein _"nice to have"_ handelt.



> So bin ich z.B. davon überzeugt, dass mehr Kinder in der Badewanne ertrinken als im Gartenteich - nur, wenn es im Teich passiert ist der Medienrummel bedeutend und es wird durch die ganze Republik getragen. Wenn es aber in der Badewanne passiert erfährt es - wenn überhaupt - nur die Familie - und vielleicht die direkten Nachbarn.


Ich weiß ganz genau, was du meinst. Um mal kurz in ein anderes Thema abzuschweifen: Ich bin meines Zeichens Fallschirmspringer. Es gibt überraschend viele, die diesen schönen Sport ausüben, und es werden in Deutschland tausende von Fallschirmsprüngen durchgeführt, die ohne Zwischenfälle verlaufen. _Wenn_ es allerdings mal einen von uns erwischt, dann sind sämtliche Zeitungen und Nachrichten damit voll. Ist ja auch spektakulär und lohnt eine ausführliche Berichterstattung. Dass allerdings Tag täglich um um ein Vielfaches mehr Menschen auf Straßen und Autobahnen ums Leben kommen, interessiert dabei kein Schwein. Und am Ende wird man als Fallschirmspringer von der uninformierten Masse als "lebensmüder Irrer" abgestempelt.
Aber auch hier habe ich immer meinen Plan "B" in Form des Reservefallschirms mit dabei. Mir ist bewußt, dass der unter bestimmten Umständen auch versagen _kann_ - trotzdem möchte ich nicht auf ihn verzichten.
Ich denke mal, dass man da die eine oder andere Parallele zu meiner Einstellung einerseits und Unfällen mit Teichen andererseits kann. 



> Das Entscheidende hierbei ist aber, das Kind in die Lage zu versetzen, selbst Gefahren zu erkennen! Was nützt es, wenn das Kind zu Hause "in Watte gepackt" wird, und dann im Teich des Nachbarn (oder Kindergarten/Schulfreund/in) ertrinkt...





> Klar, Wasser stellt für Kinder eine Gefahr dar, hat aber auch eine magische Anziehungskraft. Wo soll ich denn mein Kind mit der "Gefahr Wasser" besser vertraut machen als in der kontrollierten Umgebung des eigenen Gartens?


Sehr nachvollziehbare Punkte, die mir nicht fremd sind. Momentan tendiere ich - eben aus genannten Gründen - tatsächlich dazu, den Teich wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen, eben _weil_ es uns als Eltern die Möglichkeit gibt, unsere Kleine in puncto Gefahrenquelle "Wasser" zu sensibilisieren, und zwar in kontrollierter Umgebung. Trotzdem möchte ich nicht auf Sicherheitsvorkehrungen verzichten.

Im Zuge dessen poste ich anbei auch gleich mal die Bilder von besagter "Teich-Katastrophe". 

Gruß,
Mark


----------



## Olli.P (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo Mark,

wenn ich mir so die Bilder ansehe, kann man sich zum einen nicht wirklich gedanken um die "Kindersicherung" machen!!

Die Umgebung fehlt noch......

zum anderen gehen da sicherlich keine 20m³ Wasser rein.

hier bei mir waren waren vor der Vergrösserung gerade mal 7m³ drinne....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/7868&d=1157996513

kannst ja mal die ganze geschichte hier nachlesen: wenn du es nicht schon getan hast...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2518

Aber wie gesagt ein paar Bilder des Teichs mit dem Drumherum wären nicht schlecht...., da kann man sich dann doch besser gedanken um die Kindersicherung machen......

Ich habe übrigens 3 Kinder im Alter von 8,11 und 13 Jahren und der jüngste kann auch noch nicht richtig schwimmen.
Aber die beiden letzten lieben Wasser über alles, müsstest mal sehen wie die zum teil abends nach hause kommen 



Gruß

Olaf


----------



## MarkR (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Sooo, habe weiter gelesen, noch ein paar Antworten:



			
				Anett schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Kindersicherheit anbelangt... schau mal hier nach, da haben wir das bereits "durchgekaut".


Danke für den Tipp, Anett - ich habe entsprechenden Thread durchgelesen, allerdings neben den Diskussionen darüber, wer wann haftet, wie hoch ein Zaun sein sollte und dass staatliche Einrichtungen aufgrund des "Haftungsprivilegs" nicht für Unfälle an Teichen auf öffentlichen Flächen zur Verantwortung gezogen werden können nicht sehr viele _wirklich_ verwertbare Tipps gefunden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mir bitte mal den Link zu diesem Internetforum geben? Danke.


Et voilá: http://www.elternforum-kindersicherheit.de/viewtopic.php?t=266



			
				oleusius schrieb:
			
		

> zum anderen gehen da sicherlich keine 20m³ Wasser rein.


Das mag sein - ich hab ein gestörtes Verhältnis zu Zahlen. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich bereits vor vielen Jahren festgestellt habe, dass ich als Bankkaufmann nicht wirklich der Bringer bin... 



			
				oleusius schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie gesagt ein paar Bilder des Teichs mit dem Drumherum wären nicht schlecht...., da kann man sich dann doch besser gedanken um die Kindersicherung machen......


Werde ich knipsen, kann ich aber erst am Montag hier reinstellen. Da die DSL-Freischaltung noch auf sich warten lässt, bin ich nur im Büro online. :?

In diesem Sinne - schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Dr.J (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo Mark,

Danke für den Link. Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt. Soweit ich ich dort lesen konnte (habe mich über die Suchfunktion mal durchgearbeitet), spricht keiner dort vom Zuschütten eines Gartenteiches, sondern sie geben dort durchaus sinnvolle Ratschläge zur Sicherung eines Teiches, wie zum Beispiel das Gitter unter der Wasseroberfläche oder das Anlegen von Flachzonen am Rand, etc...


----------



## MarkR (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Oops, sorry - falsche URL. Hier nachgebessert: http://www.elternforum-kindersicherheit.de/viewtopic.php?t=229


----------



## Dr.J (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Ok,

das liest sich im Zusammenhang aber ganz anders. In dem Beitrag wird sehr ausführlich über die Anbringung eines Gitters unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche geschrieben. 

Das mit dem Zuschütten des Teiches am Ende des Beitrages dient lediglich dazu, um klarzumachen, dass alle beschriebenen Massnahmen keine 100% Lösung sind, sondern dass nur das Zuschütten 100% Sicherheit bringt. Es wird damit aber keine generelle Empfehlung ausgesprochen.


----------



## MarkR (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,
> 
> das liest sich im Zusammenhang aber ganz anders. In dem Beitrag wird sehr ausführlich über die Anbringung eines Gitters unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche geschrieben.



Wobei wir wieder bei konkreten Maßnahmen zur "Kindersicherung" wären. Vor allem die genannte Methode (Anbringen von Stahlgittern knapp unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche, evtl. kombiniert mit einer Lage Maschendrahtzaun um das Hindurchrutschen kleiner Kinderfüße zu verhindern) sagt mir von der Theorie her zu. 
Hat das schon irgendjemand von euch gemacht? Wenn ja, wie habt ihr das bewerkstelligt? Wie wurde das Gitter an die Form des Teiches angepaßt? Einfach mit der Flex ran und ab die Post? Wie wird verhindert, dass mir eventuelle scharfe Kanten, die beim Abschneiden entstehen, nicht die Teichfolie durchstechen? Gibt's Fotos?

Wobei die Kindersicherheit zwar mein größtes, allerdings nicht mein einziges Anliegen ist. Was wäre nach "Exptertenmeinung" denn die richtige Vorgehensweise, um die Teichruine in meinem Garten wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen?

Fragen über Fragen... :?


----------



## Annett (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo Mark,

das man in diesem Thread keine genauen Angaben findet liegt zum einen am BGB, dass sich nie direkt auf sowas wie einen Gartenteich bezieht, sondern eben sehr allgemein gehalten ist. Zum anderen läuft es doch fast immer auf die Frage hinaus: Wer ist schuld/haftbar, wenn was passiert ist? Und da geht es eben darum, dass man vor Gericht/Staatsanwaltschaft belegen kann, dass man alles "menschenmögliche" getan hat.

100% Sicherheit gibt es eben nur ohne Teich. Dafür fällt der/die Kleine dann (wie weiter oben ja schon geschrieben wurde) vielleicht ins Planschbecken oder in die nächste große Pfütze. 

Ich denke, für die ersten Jahre wirst Du um so etwas wie großzügig einzäunen nicht herum kommen. Wenn die Kids unter Aufsicht die Gefahren kennen und auch vermeiden lernen ist das doch viel besser, oder? So könnte man, wie bei den Treppen, den Gefahrenherd ohne Aufsicht ausgrenzen, bis die Kinder damit sicher umgehen können.
In eine Werkstatt voller gefährlicher Gerätschaften läßt Du Dein Kind ja auch nicht alleine.
Wobei ich schon mit 6 oder 7 Jahren allein durch die Autowerkstatt bei uns daheim wandeln durfte. Ich wäre aber im Leben nicht an die Bohrmaschine oder ähnliche Sachen gegangen. Die Angst vor dem Ärger war zu groß.
Haben sich die Zeiten/Kinder so geändert? Zu meiner Zeit war es völlig normal am Dorfteich und -bach zu spielen und auch mal reinzufallen. Von meinen Kumpels ist keiner ertrunken. Wir sind aber auch nicht bei zu dünnem Eis auf den Baggersee.... ein Stadtkind hat das einige Jahre später mit dem Leben bezahlt.
Vielleicht ist es auch die Sensationsgier der Medien und ihrer Leser (also uns), die uns so hypersensibilisieren?! Wärend so ein tragischer Unfall "früher" max. noch in den Nachbarorten per Erzählung verbreitet wurde, geht es heute durch halb Deutschland (auch dank Radio).  
Die Beerdigung gestern muss (laut Dorfklatsch) ein Aufgebot an Polizei-Beamten und Securityleuten beansprucht haben, nur damit die Eltern ohne Presse Abschied nehmen konnten. :crazy: Wie die Geier. 


Die Kanten eines Gitters kann man zunächst glätten (Schleifen?) und anschließend mit Vlies umwickeln. Oder man baut direkt im Teich eine Art Ringanker (Vlies auf der Folie nicht vergessen) und vergießt das Eisen darin? Hält dann ewig...
Vielleicht hat hier auch irgendjemand schon mal solch ein Gitter eingebaut? Ich persönlich leider noch nicht. 
Interessant wird es, wenn man mal was im Teich machen muss (hochschwimmende Seerose, verstopfte Schläuche/Pumpe, etc.) oder durch falschen Teichbau die Fadenalgen am Gitter nur so vor sich hinwuchern. Das Abfischen dürfte dann nur noch mit Spülbürsten und nicht mehr mit dem Kescher funktionieren.

Um den Teich zumindest winterfit zu bekommen solltest Du den beschriebenen Dreck (Äpfel usw.) rausholen und auf dem Kompost entsorgen. Ich würde dann nur noch Wasser auffüllen und erstmal sehen, ob er überhaupt dicht ist. So kommt er auf jeden Fall über den Winter. Sind ja eh keine Tiere drin außer dem Frosch und der kommt wieder, wenn ihm sein saniertes Zuhause zusagt.
Weiter kannst Du im Moment kaum gehen, bis Du weißt wie die Kindersicherung aussehen soll. (Wäre schlecht im Flachbereich Sand einzubringen, wenn dort in 5 Monaten ein Gitter befestigt werden soll und dafür alles wieder raus muss.)


----------



## Findling (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo Mark,

ich habe den Begriff "Provokation" in meinem Beitrag absichtlich angebracht um zu verdeutlichen, dass die folgenden Aussagen bewußt übertrieben sind. Aber du hast grundsätzlich verstanden was mein Anliegen war und dass nicht alles wörtlich zu nehmen ist.

Nun zum Teich.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass ein derart hoher Wasserverlust nur durch Verdunstung entstanden sein soll. Ich würde daher den Teich erst mal bis zum Rand mit Wasser auffüllen und abwarten was passiert. Wenn er das Wasser hält, dann weiter machen, wenn nicht, muß das Leck gefunden werden. Tipps dazu gerne dann, wenn sie gebraucht werden. 

Mit der Baumatte und dem Maschendraht unter der Wasseroberfläche ist das so eine Sache. Die Frage ist, wie tief unter der Wasseroberfläche möchtest du das denn anbringen? Beachte, dass es witterungsbedingt zu Wasserstandsschwankungen kommen wird. Das kann dann bedeuten, dass der Wasserstand über der Matte höher wird als geplant, oder aber dass die Matte im Sommer über dem Wasserstand hängt.

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat sich die Matte mit der Flex zurechtgeschnitten, dann auf die Schnittstellen (bzw. alle Kanten) Korken aus Weinflaschen gesteckt, in die er vorher ein entsprechend großes Loch gebohrt hatte. So ist keine Gefahr für die Folie gegeben. Ein darauf aufliegendes Drahtgeflecht muss aber dann ein ziemlich enges Raster haben, damit auch eine kleine Kinderhand nicht durchpasst, denn es nutzt nichts, wenn das Kind (Gott behüte) im Ernstfall draufliegt und die Händchen unter dem Draht hängen und keinen Halt finden. Da käme also so was wie Kaninchendraht in Betracht, ob der aber unter diesen Umständen lange hält ist eine ganz andere Frage.

Auch musst du berücksichtigen, dass du das Ganze ggf. abheben können musst, denn das Einpflanzen von neuen Pflanzen (wäre dann im Frühjahr fällig) bzw. Pflegen vorhandener Pflanzen wird durch diese Konstruktion ziemlich kompliziert. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich möchte auf keinen Fall hier die Frage "Kinder oder Pflanzen" oder ähnliches aufwerfen und auch nichts niedermachen, sondern nur im Vorfeld auf evtl. Nachteile aufmerksam machen.

Mein jetziges Grundstück ist eine Hanglage, die zur Straße hin durch eine ca. 1 m tiefe Mauer begrenzt ist. Direkt über der Mauer ist ein Gefälle von ca. 0,7 bis 1 m Höhe auf eine Tiefe von ca. 3 m, also relativ steil. Damit die Kinder hier nicht ins "rollen" kamen und dann die Mauer runterfielen, habe ich, solange sie noch nicht ganz sicher auf den Beinchen waren, oberhalb einfach einen Bretterzaun quer über das Grundstück gezogen. Das war zwar nicht schön, hat aber für ca. 5 Jahre seinen Zweck erfüllt, dann waren die (unbehandelten) Bretter und besonders die ebenfalls unbehandelten Pfosten faul und der Zaun wurde als Feuerholz entsorgt. Das war für mich damals der preisgünstigste und doch effektive Schutz.  Vielleicht wäre auch bei dir etwas ähnliches für die ersten, gefährlichen Jahre zur Abtrennung eines bestimmten Gartenbereichs ("Laufstall" im Freien) oder des Teiches machbar.

Eine andere Alternative wäre vielleicht auch eine großzügige mit evtl. immergrünen __ Kletterpflanzen bewachsene Umzäunung des Teiches sofern die vorhandenen Mauern das zulassen. Es finden sich bestimmt Wege, deinen Teich "kindersicher" zu machen. Laß einfach mal deiner Fantasie freien Lauf.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch noch andere User dazu Vorschläge machen können.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Findling (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Nochmal ich,

das Schreiben hat etwas länger gedauert und so hat sich Annett "dazwischengeschmuggelt". Manches ist jetzt doppelt gesagt, aber das macht ja nichts, da ich eigentlich keinen direkten Widerspruch gefunden habe.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Kurt (6. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
Manfred hat Recht, daß Kinder möglichst durch Eigenerfahrung "Eigenverantwortung' erlernen müssen. Ich unterschreib da jeden Satz, da ich selber relativ früh sehr viel Freiheit ausleben und genießen durfte.   Trotzdem sollten Kinder so sicher wie irgend möglich zu dieser Selbständigkeit geführt werden.  

Zu den "Baustahlgittern" wenige cm unter Wasser: ich persönlich halte davon nichts. Das ist für Kleinkinder eine gemeine Falle, die genauso mit Schuld am Ertrinken sein kann, sogar für größere gefährlich, wenn sie sich darin verhängen.  Auf keinen Fall würde ich mich darauf verlassen, auch nicht als 2. Sicherung.  Und mit engem Maschendraht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß eine halbwegs attraktive Bepflanzung möglich ist.
 Da ist vielleicht ein wackeliger Zaun mit Blechdosen drauf besser, die scheppern, wenn was dran rüttelt.  Dann wird man wenigstens aus dem Nichtaufpasser-Schlaf geweckt!!!!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Hubabuba (7. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo @ ll

Späte Begrüßung aber ich war einige Zeit nicht Online.
Manch einer wäre froh wenn er so viel Grundstück direkt um seinen Teich hätte.
Ich zbsp. 
Da kann man bauen und verändern und und und.....Risiko ist immer da, meistens liegt es an den Vorbildern die auch die kleinen Kidis haben. Ich habe selber 2 und konnte über Jahre verfolgen wie sie mit Risiken aufwachsen.....jetzt sind sie 12 + 14. 
Nicht soviel diskutieren, bauen oder nicht bauen  so einfach ist Schach.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## ferryboxen (7. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

hallo @ all

habe hier alles mit intresse gelesen - meine persönliche meinung ist,das man einen teich nie 100% sichern kann.
eine vernünftige umzäunung.....solange die kinder noch zu klein sind und nicht schwimmen können !!!!!!!
ich selbst habe 3 kinder - meinen beiden ältesten habe ich das schwimmen mit 3,5 jahren beigebracht - meine jüngste tochter hat ihr seepferdchen mit 3 jahren gemacht.
das ist für mich aktive sicherheit.
ich selbst bin ziemlich ländlich aufgewachsen - in unserer gegend gab es viele bäche teiche seen und tümpel - meine eltern haben auch bei mir und meinen geschwistern dafür gesorgt das wir so früh wie möglich schwimmen lernen.
so weit ich mich erinnern kann ist mir kein fall bekannt das jemand aus unserer kleinstadt in einem dieser gewässer ertrunken ist.
für uns kinder gab es nichts schöneres als mit einem kescher bewaffnet kaulquappen und __ molche zu fangen.

also wer einen für kinder ziemlich sicheren teich möchte sollte ihn umzäunen - zumindest solange die kinder noch nicht schwimmen können - wenn man es vernünftig macht sieht das sicherlich noch nicht einmal hässlich aus.

gruss lothar


----------



## Silke (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Haus gekauft, Teich mit dabei - und nu'?*

Hallo,
es kam die Frage auf, ob schon mal jemand die Baustahlmatten verwendet hat. Als wir unseren Mini-Teich gebaut haben, sind wir auch mit diversen Ängsten daran gegangen, weil die Kinder noch klein waren (2,1 Jahr). Also wurde eine solche Matte eingebaut. Optisch ist es ziemlich daneben, mit den Pflanzen total unpraktisch. Ständig wuchs diese Matte zu und konnte dann nur mühsam entfernt werden. Letzten Endes flog das Ding 2 Jahre später wieder raus. Bei einem größeren Teich würde ich das nie machen. Die bekommst du nicht stabil, weil sie durchhängen und dann nützen sie dir gar nix. Sieh das Ganze positiv. Führe deine Kinder früh ans Wasser ran, dann lernen sie automatisch die Gefahren kennen. Unser Jüngster hat in unserem großen Teich dieses Jahr schwimmen gelernt - das hat doch auch was. Die Ufer so gestalten, daß einige Stellen "begehbar" sind, die anderen nicht. Das kapieren Kinder normalerweile schnell, weil sie eben an den Teich dürfen. Totale Verbote locken leider umso mehr. Du wirst sehen, daß es einfacher ist als gedacht. Jedenfalls war es bei uns so. Besucherkinder sind da eher das Problem, aber da werden bei uns ganz klare Ansagen gemacht und wer sich nicht dran hält, muß das Grundstück verlassen (ist schon vorgekommen).


----------

